

Google Shared Spaces - abraham
http://www.googlelabs.com/show_details?app_key=agtnbGFiczIwLXd3d3IVCxIMTGFic0FwcE1vZGVsGMmutgIM

======
chaosmachine
Link is not working for me, but this is probably what you want:

<http://gadgetspaces.googlelabs.com/>

~~~
primatage
Yeah it changed to that mid-day, but I think it's since changed to
<http://sharedspaces.googlelabs.com/>

Gadgets seem to be working now, too.

